# Laid Off From Job: Meeting Green Card Financial Requirement



## vserling (Feb 18, 2014)

I am a US citizen. My UK citizen boyfriend is coming to visit from early March - end of May through the visa waiver program. We are contemplating getting married whilst he is here. We would like to apply for a green card for him after getting married. Currently, I meet the financial requirements for being his sponsor. However, my job is due to end on May 7th. 

My question is: If we submit the green card application before my job ends on May 7th, will I still be found to meet the financial requirements? I imagine that they would call my place of work, speak to my supervisor, and find out that I will no longer be employed there after May 7th. Does that even matter, though?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

vserling said:


> I am a US citizen. My UK citizen boyfriend is coming to visit from early March - end of May through the visa waiver program. We are contemplating getting married whilst he is here. We would like to apply for a green card for him after getting married. Currently, I meet the financial requirements for being his sponsor. However, my job is due to end on May 7th.
> 
> My question is: If we submit the green card application before my job ends on May 7th, will I still be found to meet the financial requirements? I imagine that they would call my place of work, speak to my supervisor, and find out that I will no longer be employed there after May 7th. Does that even matter, though?


Of course it matters. If you do not have an income you cannot sponsor him. You would need a joint sponsor.

Also, he obviously has the intention of using the VWP program to enter the US, get married and then apply for AOS. Not what the VWP was introduced for.

While some people do it this way and succeed in getting AOS others have been turned down for abusing the system because of their "intent"

How lucky do you feel?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford said:


> If you do not have an income you cannot sponsor him.


Those with fairly significant wealth can also be sponsors, but then those with fairly significant wealth often have income-generating wealth. It's an important distinction, though, because being between jobs or retiring early is not _necessarily_ disqualifying.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Those with fairly significant wealth can also be sponsors, but then those with fairly significant wealth often have income-generating wealth. It's an important distinction, though, because being between jobs or retiring early is not _necessarily_ disqualifying.


My response was based specifically on the OP's situation: that while she has a job she can meet the financial requirements but once she loses her job she won't be able to.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford, that's simply not correct as a general statement. If she's got, say, $500 million in the bank, she can sponsor anyone. Employment is not a requirement. There's a second part to USCIS Form I-485 to assess wealth in lieu of income. When we're describing the general requirements we should be precise: sufficient income or wealth.

The original poster subsequently decided to start another thread (grrrr.... ) where she's reported she has $50,000 in the bank. That probably isn't enough to pass muster on an I-485. So yes, in the original poster's specific case, unemployment is disqualifying for sponsorship. Unless she wins a large lottery or a large inheritance, in which case she's qualified again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge documented assets for self-sponsorship requires five time US poverty limit. This includes assets which can be converted into cash and moved to the US within a year without hardship/loss to the respective party. Going by OP's posts I strongly suggest co-sponsors.

AoS on VWP is possible but only under certain circumstances. A planned marriage and AoS to avoid proper protocol is not spontaneous. It may fly under the radar or it may bring an entry ban for the non-US spouse.

Is it really so hard to fill out the required documentation and work through a couple of months LDR to never have to look over the shoulder? I have heard recently of non-spontaneous AoS surfacing during naturalization interviews. Not a pretty thing to deal with after having established a life in the US.

It would be nice were posters not piecemeal information all over. Both parties are students. OP wants to go to grad school on-line. Even if co-sponsors handle AoS - who will pay for his tuition which is very likely to be out-of-state for the first year?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Crawford, that's simply not correct as a general statement. If she's got, say, $500 million in the bank, she can sponsor anyone. Employment is not a requirement. There's a second part to USCIS Form I-485 to assess wealth in lieu of income. When we're describing the general requirements we should be precise: sufficient income or wealth.
> 
> The original poster subsequently decided to start another thread (grrrr.... ) where she's reported she has $50,000 in the bank. That probably isn't enough to pass muster on an I-485. So yes, in the original poster's specific case, unemployment is disqualifying for sponsorship. Unless she wins a large lottery or a large inheritance, in which case she's qualified again.


Reading the OP's other posts (living in UK forum) I had deduced that she and her boyfriend are students and neither has the financial requirements for visas once she loses her job.

So suggesting she uses her savings/investments/other wealth did not seem appropriate at the time. 

(Have not read to date where she states she has 50K in savings)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

as you have intent to marry on a visa waiver that is immigration fraud ...

you can either file for a Fiancee visa ...
or if you marry he goes home and you file for a Spousal visa
spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


regarding the income you sign a legal contract that you will refund any money he cost them 
and it stand even after divorce 

US immigration is not a game . it a very serious matter and the USCIS Are serious people 
if you don't gave the requires $19400 per year income than you can get a joint sponsor 
id yo can find a gullible person


----------



## vserling (Feb 18, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> The original poster subsequently decided to start another thread (grrrr.... ) where she's reported she has $50,000 in the bank.


Sorry! I'm new...not sure what the etiquette is about starting new threads and what-not. I thought it'd get too confusing adding a bunch of information after people have started replying already.


----------

